# Sublimation Prints Too Yellow When Pressed



## czadrich (Jun 30, 2015)

I am using an Epson L1800 with Cuyi Sublimation Ink, and a Cuyi Heatpress. My prints turn out fine, the colors are good but as soon as I press them they turn yellowish. I can't get grays right. I've tried changing my settings, from 180 degrees, 150 seconds press time to 210 degrees, 25 seconds press time and everything in between. I really don't know why this is happening 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1435880053_87dc79110db555b2036dfad2aca5a796

Here is a link of the shirt, the grays are turning yellow (even after trying different settings), and the other colors also turn yellowish. 

Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


----------

